# Anyone ever use the simple harmony farms uncapper?



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

For the money it seems like a good deal. A lot cheaper than a sideliner or especially a chain uncapper.
thanks

http://www.simpleharmonyfarms.com/simple-harmony-farms-uncapper.html


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Last time I checked it was sold out!


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

It shows as sold out when I click on it. How much was it when you saw a price?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet they got over whelmed with orders. 
That thing looks very nice to me, I'd like to get more information and price on it.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it was $400. Can anyone tell me where to find those cutters? They look like cutters for pasta.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks like the two cutters are on industrial rubber bands, which should make them easy to stretch apart between 9 frame and 10 frame supers, but I'm not entirely sure about that.

In the video they provided, it looks like on one frame the uncapper clean ripped half the wax off a frame. I couldn't tell, but it looked like it could have seriously f'ed up uncapping the rest of the frames until it's cleaned off. If that happens once in a hundred frames, no big deal. If it happens once in 15 frames, that could be a large pain.

But if its running at 1/4 the price of brushy's sideline uncapper, that's a heck of an opportunity.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Specialkayme said:


> In the video they provided, it looks like on one frame the uncapper clean ripped half the wax off a frame. I couldn't tell, but it looked like it could have seriously f'ed up uncapping the rest of the frames until it's cleaned off. If that happens once in a hundred frames, no big deal. If it happens once in 15 frames, that could be a large pain.


I noticed that also. I also wonder how much of the cappings end up in the extracted honey that has to be filtered. I assume it is similar to other slicer type uncappers. I have wondered how those type of uncappers affect the filtering process. I would have to see one in action before I bought one.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Unless I'm missing something that looks more like it's perforating the caps, instead of removing the caps. That may work just as well, but I don't know.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks really good. Can't wait to hear some user reports.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I started thinking interesting thoughts at "dishwasher safe ... aluminum rollers" That doesn't sound consistent to me. But .... the proof is in the pudding. The thing looks like a roller perforator to me, too. I'd considered getting a roller capping perforator, too, to see how well it works. The uncapping plane seems to be a working item, well loved by some, and it's simply an evolution of the heated uncapping knife. Simple harmony farms may simply have come up with a better implementation. I'm hopeful for them, as it looks like it will be a good step forward if it works reliably and well.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

I could suggest one improvement to that device. Put two 'combs' on each roller so that as the roller spins, the bottom comb removes any stuck wax/honey on the down stroke, another on the up stroke. They could be as simple as a punched piece of metal that just has enough room for the metal disks to fit through mounted so that they are level with the top and bottom of the center spacers between the blades to the outside of the roller. 

Hard to explain but a simple fix that would continuously work to clear the roller. Or just put one on the bottom and a motor running a loose belt to spin the rollers while not in use (probably better at clearing the blades but would cost more than just four stamped pieces of metal).


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms (Mar 22, 2018)

Greetings from Simple Harmony Farms!
I was googling around to see the latest conversations concerning our uncapper. We appreciate the interest.
I’d like to address some comments/concerns in this thread in the order in which they were posted.
Our orders have sold out and we are expecting to be sold out again this week although there is another order on the way. We are a small operation and despite what some believe, these uncappers are not cheap to have manufactured, mainly due to the machine time it takes to cut the rollers from solid bar stock. Hopefully we will get to the point that we can make much larger orders.
The price is $395 plus $19 USPS shipping.
In my video, there was a frame that had the wax torn up pretty good. It happens, but rarely. Believe it or not, I have been accused of cherry picking frames for that video! This spring we will have a nicer video to post.
With this uncapper there is less wax to deal with. More stays on the frame.
There are already a couple of independent videos of the uncapper in action on Youtube.
I had considered placing “combs” to keep the rollers free from wax build up. It simply is not necessary.
In another thread, there were comments concerning the Fat Bee Man. Don was not paid to review the uncapper, nor does he get a cut of the sales. We believe in this product and I could think of no better way to get it out there than to send one to Don. Don is great guy and is very helpful to other beekeepers. He did an unboxing video, which we appreciated. He says when he uses the uncapper, he will make a video and give his opinion. We hope that he does. It is an excellent product and exceeds it’s closest competitor in ease of use, the uncapping process and price.
Thanks!
http://www.simpleharmonyfarms.com/simple-harmony-farms-uncapper.html


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms (Mar 22, 2018)

Just a quick update, since this addresses the biggest concern regarding our uncapper. 
I have used the uncapper on natural wax comb that I was going to save for cut comb. I had no issues. 
This foundation had no wire, or any other kind of support. Just a wax sheet in a frame.


----------

